# New Rosy Boa owner (and questions)



## NickN (11 mo ago)

Thought I would say hello and join this forum as a new owner of a young Mexican Rosy Boa (cb21).
Have never owned any reptile before, went to have a look at several different snakes yesterday (Hognose, Ball Python, Corn, King, Egg-Eater) but this little guy stole my decision very quickly!
So, have bought a 4x2x2 wooden vivarium so he'll have plenty of space in future, and am setting it all up and going to run and test it for some days before I actually bring him home.

Therefore, couple of questions:
1) It seems that 4x2x2 might be on the large side currently, but will plenty of hides and rocks help alleviate that?
2) Is Lignocel going to be ok as substrate? I was offered a choice of substrates and went with that over Aspen/Bark/Coconut, but open to advice.
3) When using sealant, is it just applied all round to the joins once the viv is assembled?
4) Are cable clips or ties ok to secure the probe wire, as I have no glue gun?

I've had a good read of the various FAQs and guides so I think hopefully I shouldn't have to ask anything too basic.

Apparently he's a very good eater, and already on fuzzies despite his apparent small size.

Thanks.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

NickN said:


> Thought I would say hello and join this forum as a new owner of a young Mexican Rosy Boa (cb21).
> Have never owned any reptile before, went to have a look at several different snakes yesterday (Hognose, Ball Python, Corn, King, Egg-Eater) but this little guy stole my decision very quickly!
> So, have bought a 4x2x2 wooden vivarium so he'll have plenty of space in future, and am setting it all up and going to run and test it for some days before I actually bring him home.
> 
> ...


1. It will be fine with plenty of cover.
2. Any of those substrates would be fine.
3. Yes.
4. Can't see anything wrong with using those.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

Thank you! To be honest, a month ago I wouldn't have even dreamed of owning any reptile, and certainly not a snake, as I've always had a bit of an unfounded phobia. But some time spent watching videos online where one or two keepers/handlers really go to lengths to dispel some of the common myths about them, helped me start to develop an appreciation for these creatures, and then having actually tried handling in person convinced me that I am well and truly past those bad old days!

I can already start to understand how people rarely only have one...


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

NickN said:


> Thank you! To be honest, a month ago I wouldn't have even dreamed of owning any reptile, and certainly not a snake, as I've always had a bit of an unfounded phobia. But some time spent watching videos online where one or two keepers/handlers really go to lengths to dispel some of the common myths about them, helped me start to develop an appreciation for these creatures, and then having actually tried handling in person convinced me that I am well and truly past those bad old days!
> 
> I can already start to understand how people rarely only have one...


Don't mention it! Btw, the snake you've picked is relatively rare in the UK hobby- Mexican rosys only come up for sale once in a blue moon! Coastal & Desert rosys are the ones you usually see, & even then not too often. Mexicans are the prettiest though. Oh, & welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome! lovely snake


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry about sealant, that's only needed for species needing high humidity


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

NickN said:


> Thank you! To be honest, a month ago I wouldn't have even dreamed of owning any reptile, and certainly not a snake, as I've always had a bit of an unfounded phobia. But some time spent watching videos online where one or two keepers/handlers really go to lengths to dispel some of the common myths about them, helped me start to develop an appreciation for these creatures, and then having actually tried handling in person convinced me that I am well and truly past those bad old days!
> 
> I can already start to understand how people rarely only have one...


Yep ... I was ‘allowed’ ONE snake but had two within a few months ... eventually got up to 24 !!

Back down to a more manageable ( for me) ten lovely snekes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Don't worry about sealant, that's only needed for species needing high humidity


I'd still recommend using it- my rosy sometimes displaces the water in his bowl by bathing in it.


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Don't worry about sealant, that's only needed for species needing high humidity


Good point - I might just put it round the bottom edges in case of, as @wilkinss77 says, an accidental spill.




Zincubus said:


> Yep ... I was ‘allowed’ ONE snake but had two within a few months ... eventually got up to 24 !!


24... Wow. Can't see that happening but then my wife never intended to own 20 ferrets, either. 

Thanks for the welcome and help all, I'm sure I will have more questions as time goes on. Time to get this vivarium assembled.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

NickN said:


> Good point - I might just put it round the bottom edges in case of, as @wilkinss77 says, an accidental spill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20 ferrets equates to 20 snakes in my book
...


At work I overheard a female colleague’s conversation with her hubby..

“ well if you’re spending £250 on a f***$$ golf club then I’m gonna spend the same on shoes !!!”




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

I wanted one snake only. Ended up with a royal ... ended up with 40 ... several breeding projects ... then I ended up dedicating a room for hots - kept 20 or so hots ... wanted one tarantula ... ended up with nearly 200 ... it can easily go out of hand ... Then I met my wife - down to 0 - now up to one rescue boa lol (not allowed more) ... So yea - welcome to the rollercoaster hobby


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

Yes I like the thinking of 20 ferrets equals 20 snakes... Although space needed would be a lot more!

However I shall get my first one home, settled in and see how I get on, before making any plans. Can't wait 😀

Ordered a ceramic heat "bundle" today as well as the viv kit I bought had infra red heat bulb and shade dweller UV only. Not keen on any light potentially being on at night, but also with a second heat source one is a backup for the other which seems safer.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

There should be no light on overnight.
Heat and light through the day, all off at night.
Rosy boas simply need a heat lamp in the day. Nothing overnight.
I think you may have bought rather more than you need.


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

The night heat arrangement should hopefully only be temporary, as the area where the vivarium is in the house is a part that used to be a garage and is unheated and cold all day, even colder at night. To be converted at some point into a proper room.
What would you say a reasonable "lowest" night temp is though, please?
And if not needed, even better! Though still a useful backup I suppose if the bulb blows during the day while at work.


----------

